# Countries with the most handsome men?



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Which country, *in your opinion* has the most handsome men? For me, I think Southern European men(Italian/French/Spanish/Greek) are just plain gorgeous!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol was waiting for someone to do that..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well today I saw the most perfect specimen of man while at the supermarket. I'm a straight male but I can still appreciate a stunning male when I see one and good god, he was beautiful. No I was not looking in the mirror.

Therefore, Australia, based on this one male.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I agree with the OP. Also for women.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I noticed a lot of the guys in France and Italy were more attractive, on average, than a lot of other regions.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Russia, Iceland, Korea, Sweden etc

There are handsome men everywhere, obviously, but I tend to like Eastern European-, Scandinavian- and East Asian features. That's why I gave those examples.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Ah I can't choose, everywhere! ;-;


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

Wales!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

AussiePea said:


> Well today I saw the most perfect specimen of man while at the supermarket. I'm a straight male but I can still appreciate a stunning male when I see one and good god, he was beautiful. No I was not looking in the mirror.
> 
> Therefore, Australia, based on this one male.


But I've never been to Australia.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Nauru or Saint Kitts and Nevis, obviously! One of those two. I simply can't decide. Every single one of them ... just splendid specimens.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Koreans are very good looking actually. I don't know why I like their appearance so much.
Don't have any ideal look otherwise for men.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't know about handsome physically, but handsome voice, I'd have to go with Australia... mmmm, those accents! They'd make any man more gorgeous.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Switzerland


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Note: I was lazy so I took my post from the which country has the most attracitve women thread and posted it here with some minor edits.

There was an interesting study done showing the averages of men's faces in different countries around the world (basically they take pictures of many men and use a computer to get the average of the various features). Here is a picture:










reference: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-thousands-faces-worlds-women-look-like.html

Yes, I know many do not take TDM very seriously. Trying to find the actual published research. Also, it should be kept in mind that computer generated statistical facial averages tend to be rated as more attractive than any particular face from the set of data that was used to create the average.

edit: Apparently they are connected with the University of Glasgow, however I am having trouble finding the original publication so I can understand more fully the methodology they utilized

http://faceresearch.org/faq

http://www.gla.ac.uk/researchinstitutes/neurosciencepsychology/


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

We were in Athens for a day or two. There was cops everywhere. Cops who looked like models.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

failoutboy said:


> Why has nobody listed any African countries?


I'd say shortage of world famous media centred there and world famous models etc.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Glass Child said:


> *Koreans are very good looking actually. I don't know why I like their appearance so much.*
> Don't have any ideal look otherwise for men.


It's called plastic surgery.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Why has nobody listed any African countries?


Why haven't you? :con


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Brazil. Italy.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I couldn't give a monkey's


okay!! :lol!!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

HelpfulHero said:


> Note: I was lazy so I took my post from the which country has the most attracitve women thread and posted it here with some minor edits.
> 
> There was an interesting study done showing the averages of men's faces in different countries around the world (basically they take pictures of many men and use a computer to get the average of the various features). Here is a picture:
> 
> ...


Out of those faces I'd say Serbia is the cutest.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

these things are so dumb. you get good looking and bad looking people everywhere. People to go to a country on holiday and see a couple of hotties and they say "omg this country is so hot"... or vice versa and see a couple of munters and say "omg people in this country are so hideous"

well i say balls to it you get good looking people no matter where you go.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Iran


----------



## Awkwardd (Jul 29, 2013)

Italian, Brazilian, Greek, Turkish, French.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> these things are so dumb. you get good looking and bad looking people everywhere. People to go to a country on holiday and see a couple of hotties and they say "omg this country is so hot"... or vice versa and see a couple of munters and say "omg people in this country are so hideous"
> 
> well i say balls to it you get good looking people no matter where you go.


Yes, that's pretty much it. But people just love to make popularity contests based on stereotypes and/or generalizations.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Well today I saw the most perfect specimen of man while at the supermarket. I'm a straight male but I can still appreciate a stunning male when I see one and good god, he was beautiful. No I was not looking in the mirror.
> 
> Therefore, Australia, based on this one male.


Was he an import or was this sexy sexy male actually Aussie 
I be betting on import as the chances of me being right are much greater as us Aussies are the minority here in Australia . Bet he was a pom or a paddy or a saffa . 
Did you hear this hunk speak .


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Grog said:


> Was he an import or was this sexy sexy male actually Aussie
> I be betting on import as the chances of me being right are much greater as us Aussies are the minority here in Australia . Bet he was a pom or a paddy or a saffa .
> Did you hear this hunk speak .


Not sure where you are from but the majority here are true blue aussies! He looked aussie, but he didn't speak, and I am glad, for I would have melted.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Not sure where you are from but the majority here are true blue aussies! He looked aussie, but he didn't speak, and I am glad, for I would have melted.


Ha ha ha must have been one sexy dude

I'm in wa where every one is from somewhere different well most are any way .
They all think there is heaps of jobs and cheap housing and the heat won't bother them ha ha ha ha . Poor *******s.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

^I think AussiePea is from Geelong isn't he? Or was that someone else?

I'm from Sydney, so yeah, plenty of migrants here as well. Maybe not quite as much as parts of WA though, but enough that I wouldn't assume someone's nationality before hearing them speak.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

HelpfulHero said:


> Note: I was lazy so I took my post from the which country has the most attracitve women thread and posted it here with some minor edits.
> 
> There was an interesting study done showing the averages of men's faces in different countries around the world (basically they take pictures of many men and use a computer to get the average of the various features). Here is a picture:
> 
> ...


From these I like about best Greece, Saudi Arabia, possibly Serbia. Otherwise I also find english men attractive, not all of them of course but there is something about the typically english features. It doesn´t happen in my home country to see men on the street I consider stunning.

Btw I get the point of CoolIceDude that everywhere are good looking and ugly people, but for me I have noticed quite remarkable differences.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Men are kind of goofy looking all over.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

Well i dont really believe in these kinds of things, every country has got a mix of bad and good looking people. But I am partial to Australian and American, you just gotta love an accent.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> these things are so dumb. you get good looking and bad looking people everywhere. People to go to a country on holiday and see a couple of hotties and they say "omg this country is so hot"... or vice versa and see a couple of munters and say "omg people in this country are so hideous"
> 
> well i say balls to it you get good looking people no matter where you go.


I agree 1000,0000,0000%


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Italy, Spain, Portugal, United States, South America, Algeria, Morocco,

There were a lot of hot guys in Italy and Spain, obviously. The Pharmacist at the counter looked like a friggin supermodel. The airport guards blew any Jersey Shore wannabes out of the water. Holy hotness they know good upkeep. :yes 

Ok, even the perverted guys were hot. If that were the case here...I would not mind being groped more often. =\ lmfao.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Alas Babylon said:


> ^I think AussiePea is from Geelong isn't he? Or was that someone else?
> 
> I'm from Sydney, so yeah, plenty of migrants here as well. Maybe not quite as much as parts of WA though, but enough that I wouldn't assume someone's nationality before hearing them speak.


Probably. That or somewhere like QLD. Definitely can't be Melbourne/Sydney it's a melting pot of different cultures.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ethnic groups no one ever chooses: indigenous Indians of the Americas, Indonesians, Samoans, Laotians, Australian aborigines, sub-saharan countries

Ethnic groups everyone chooses: All countries that can be classified as part of the Mediterranean region, North/west/east Europe, the Euro mixes of South America, and sometimes East Asia


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think the problem with the USA is that most people are overweight, due to poor diet.

I'd say either France or Italy. Although I'm not one to judge attractive men...I think Canadian and French girls are beautiful, though.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

mattmc said:


> We were in Athens for a day or two. There was cops everywhere. Cops who looked like models.


Love this.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sin said:


> I am Indian and let me tell you.....


being indian is actually a great thing. we have beautiful people and we have ugly people. just like any race. I for 1 am a great person, have great friends, and i take care of every one that is in my life and i am glad to do it, and for that i have people that love me around me. also, indian parents are one of the best parents you can have. sometimes they can be really strict, but they will take care of you no matter what, and they will buy you what ever it is that you need. as long as your not a selfish ****head. Also, we all have great jobs, lots of money and a family that we all love and take care off.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't think one exist.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

blc1 said:


> Ethnic groups no one ever chooses: *indigenous Indians of the Americas*, *Indonesians*, Samoans, Laotians, Australian aborigines, sub-saharan countries
> 
> Ethnic groups everyone chooses: All countries that can be classified as part of the Mediterranean region, North/west/east Europe, the Euro mixes of South America, and sometimes East Asia


I don't believe in picking, and think this thread is pretty dumb (no offence op, but come on) but they'd probably be up there for me personally. With a bunch of others.. Because again, why choose lol? There are attractive people in every ethnic group.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sweden:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

HelpfulHero said:


> Note: I was lazy so I took my post from the which country has the most attracitve women thread and posted it here with some minor edits.
> 
> There was an interesting study done showing the averages of men's faces in different countries around the world (basically they take pictures of many men and use a computer to get the average of the various features). Here is a picture:
> 
> ...


No Scandinavians on this chart? Racist!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

United States...according to my mirror when I look at it.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

The UK. 

Two Words: Olly Murs

Nuff said.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

France, Australia, Sweden, Phillipines, US.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sweden in general has attractive men. Out of those pictures though I'd say the Hungarian guy is the most attractive.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'd say either France or Italy. Although I'm not one to judge attractive men...I think Canadian and French girls are beautiful, though.


I'm flattered that you find Canadian girls beautiful :blush


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

blc1 said:


> Ethnic groups no one ever chooses: indigenous Indians of the Americas, Indonesians, Samoans, Laotians, Australian aborigines, sub-saharan countries
> 
> Ethnic groups everyone chooses: All countries that can be classified as part of the Mediterranean region, North/west/east Europe, the Euro mixes of South America, and sometimes East Asia


Are you kidding me xD? Samoan and Indonesian men are hawt! I have a thing for many of the indigenous-mestizo men of Latin America as well. These days, I find myself flirting with many of the Middle Eastern international students on campus compared to any other cultural group though....especially the Omanis. Dayum! My campus isn't the most diverse though (aside from the few international students). I know that I'm one of the minorities on this site when it comes to my taste in men though.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Its really annoying when they say "White American".


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

OneLove21 said:


> Are you kidding me xD? Samoan and Indonesian men are hawt! I have a thing for many of the indigenous-mestizo men of Latin America as well. These days, I find myself flirting with many of the Middle Eastern international students on campus compared to any other cultural group though....especially the Omanis. Dayum! My campus isn't the most diverse though (aside from the few international students). I know that I'm one of the minorities on this site when it comes to my taste in men though.


I wasn't speaking on behalf of my own preferences. It's an observation based on repeatedly encountering voting type threads on the subject.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

brooke_brigham said:


> Its really annoying when they say "White American".


What would you prefer? European-American or the like?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

blc1 said:


> Ethnic groups no one ever chooses: indigenous Indians of the Americas, Indonesians, Samoans, Laotians, Australian aborigines, sub-saharan countries
> 
> Ethnic groups everyone chooses: All countries that can be classified as part of the Mediterranean region, North/west/east Europe, the Euro mixes of South America, and sometimes East Asia


You can Eastern Indians to the no one ever chooses list.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Alas Babylon said:


> What would you prefer? European-American or the like?


I think if you're going to call people by colors then say black and white. If youre going to call black people "african american" then you can't call me "white american" Its disrespectful. I think people who live in America should be called "American". Period.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

brooke_brigham said:


> I think if you're going to call people by colors then say black and white. If youre going to call black people "african american" then you can't call me "white american" Its disrespectful. I think people who live in America should be called "American". Period.


Well, there are different communities in American society. You can't ignore that African Americans and White Americans are separate ethnic groups, with individual histories. They're both Americans obviously, but I don't see any issue with someone identifying as one or the other.

I'm not sure if 'Black American' is offensive. I thought it was merely less common than African-American. I'm not sure how calling someone 'white' or 'black' is offensive.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Alas Babylon said:


> Well, there are different communities in American society. You can't ignore that African Americans and White Americans are separate ethnic groups, with individual histories. They're both Americans obviously, but I don't see any issue with someone identifying as one or the other.
> 
> I'm not sure if 'Black American' is offensive. I thought it was merely less common than African-American. I'm not sure how calling someone 'white' or 'black' is offensive.


You live in Australia and yet you are not called "White Australian" (in contrast to dark skinned Aborigines). Some Russians look like Asians but they're not classified as "Asian looking European". I mean many continents have ethnic diversity so why is America divided into black and white?

I think you misunderstood my point. Im fine with saying either Black AND White but not African-American and then White.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heh, I do have facial features like the Austrian and Hungarian dudes after all.

The "White American" looks a little too "pretty" to me.

Is this thread ethnocentrist?


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

brooke_brigham said:


> You live in Australia and yet you are not called "White Australian" (in contrast to dark skinned Aborigines). Some Russians look like Asians but they're not classified as "Asian looking European". I mean many continents have ethnic diversity so why is America divided into black and white?
> 
> I think you misunderstood my point. Im fine with saying either Black AND White but not African-American and then White.


Yes, I am.

White Australians are called White Australians. As opposed to the significant amounts of Indigenous Australians, Asian Australians, Middle Eastern Australians and other groups.

Those Russians are called by their actual ethnic group. They are known as Tatars if they are a Tatar, as Cossacks if they're in fact a Cossack, as Buryats if they are a Buryat and so on. They don't often identify with the core West Slavic Russian ethnicity and have faced a _lot_ of discrimination over the years. You'd be extremely hard pressed to find a Buryat who identified as European.

African Americans are simply one of the larger minorities in the US. The USA isn't special by any means in that it has large amounts of ethnic diversity and different identities around those ethnic groups.

You can go to anywhere in the world and you will find communities that identify as somethings separate to the majority. South Africa, Brazil, Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the like all have people who identify as 'White' or 'Black' or 'Asian' and so on


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Heh, I do have facial features like the Austrian and Hungarian dudes after all.
> 
> The "White American" looks a little too "pretty" to me.
> 
> Is this thread ethnocentrist?


if you gave the Polish guy a little more hair I actually thought he was the most attractive


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

blc1 said:


> I wasn't speaking on behalf of my own preferences. It's an observation based on repeatedly encountering voting type threads on the subject.


Yeah, I see what you mean. During the period of my 4 "on and off" years as a member here, its always been people of European and East Asian descent that has been majority preference when it comes to these types of threads. I'm neither one myself by the way. Sometimes, I can see why one might get offended by these threads. But, at the same time I think its interesting when it comes to knowing what types of people intrigue others. Anyway yeah, you're not alone on your observation though lol.
_______________
Sent from my Nexus Tablet via Tapatalk App


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

brooke_brigham said:


> if you gave the Polish guy a little more hair I actually thought he was the most attractive


Polish guys are good-looking, too, actually.

That image doesn't do us guys enough justice.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

alostgirl said:


> Which country, in your opinion has the most handsome men? For me, I think Southern European men(Italian/French/Spanish/Greek) are just plain gorgeous!


hey you're only 16!
Boys are icky !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> hey you're only 16!
> Boys are icky !


Wait, what? I didn't know 0.0


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

They're icky now and they only get ickier...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

HelpfulHero said:


> Note: I was lazy so I took my post from the which country has the most attracitve women thread and posted it here with some minor edits.
> 
> There was an interesting study done showing the averages of men's faces in different countries around the world (basically they take pictures of many men and use a computer to get the average of the various features). Here is a picture:
> 
> ...


is there a place that has faces for every country? mine isn't here.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

shiori said:


> To be fair, none of those groups you listed except the last one are well-represented in western countries, which is where most of the users on this site are from.


There's that and more. The current western notion of beauty has a long history; it's quite remarkable that what has stood the test of time more so than even religion are the platonic ideals of beauty which we see across the centuries of European graphic art. European phenotypes are still regarded as the zenith of beauty; other ethnic groups can be included so long as they don't stray too far from the mold. Arabs, for instance, are often considered beautiful in western eyes because there is a great deal of overlap between European phenotypes and Indo-European/middle eastern phenotypes. They are both classified as "caucasian". However, the features of Aztec Indians or Laotians are not beautiful in our culture and probably never will be because they contrast with long held Mediterranean originated ideals that all western people have assimilated.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

shiori said:


> To be fair, none of those groups you listed except the last one are well-represented in western countries, which is where most of the users on this site are from.


I wouldn't say so exactly. It depends on the country.



blc1 said:


> Ethnic groups no one ever chooses: indigenous Indians of the Americas, *Indonesians*, *Samoans*, Laotians, *Australian aborigines*, sub-saharan countries
> 
> Ethnic groups everyone chooses: All countries that can be classified as part of the Mediterranean region, North/west/east Europe, the Euro mixes of South America, and sometimes East Asia


Those groups are all fairly well represented in at least some Western countries. Australia, New Zealand and so on obviously have a lot of representation of Aboriginals, and Pacific Islanders. Plenty of Samoans live in America as well. Not to mention there are a lot of Indonesians in parts of Europe, like the Netherlands.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

USA, Canada, UK.


----------

